

Show HN: Turn a single video into an interactive pinboard - zotovas
http://www.vibou.com

======
zotovas
Hello HN readers. I have been working on a cool idea of turning any video into
an interactive pinboard. It is my first programming project. I would love to
see your feedback.

Thank you

~~~
Bjoern
This is pretty cool, great work! How are you finding the products? Computer
Vision?

~~~
zotovas
Thank you! Everyone can tag product like they do on Pinterest. I am trying to
incorporate computer vision soon into the system

------
Bjoern
Seems to be broken when pasting a Youtube URL? (showing an error, but its
indexed aparently)

e.g.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofitTGfcz6k](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofitTGfcz6k)

Facebook only login :(

~~~
zotovas
Would you like another option for a login system? I thought that facebook
would be the easiest.

~~~
Bjoern
I personally would prefer signing up for an account directly.

~~~
zotovas
Thank you for your input. Do you have any suggestions about UX?

------
zotovas
Dear HN readers, Could you please give me some feedback about this project
that I developed? I do see a lot of traffic but nobody wants to share their
thoughts.

Thank you

